# Friendship tournament of Bormio



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Results of yesterday 

Lithuania-Serbia & Montenegro *97-86* 

Italy-Greece *78-74*



-----------------

Today

Serbia & Montenegro – Greece 5:30pm 

Italy-Lithuania 20,30 (Rai Sport Sat) 

Tomorrow

Italy-Serbia & Montenegro 5:00pm (from 6:00pm on Rai 3) 

Lithuania – Greece 8:00pm


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Greece *78-74* (18-30, 36-46, 61-53) 

Italy
Radulovic (0/2, 0/1), Rombaldoni (0/1), Galanda 17 (2/3, 4/5), Soragna 6 (3/5), Marconato 6 (2/5), De Pol 3 (1/1 da tre), Righetti 16 (4/7, 2/5), Pozzecco 15 (3/4), Abbio (0/1 da tre), Mian 8 (1/1, 1/2), Chiacig 3 (1/2), Bulleri 4 (2/3). 
Coach: Carlo Recalcati

Greece
Alvertis 16 (2/3, 1/4), Papaloukas 9 (3/5), Harissis 9 (2/2 da tre), Zisis 2 (1/4, 0/1), Giannoulis, Fotsis 4 (1/1), Chatzivrettas (0/1), Dikoudis 12 (4/4, 1/1), Tsartsaris 7 (1/3, 1/1), Diamantidis 13 (2/5, 1/1), Papadopulos 2 (1/4), Kakiouzis (0/1). 
Coach: Panagoitis Iannakis


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Results of yesterday
> 
> Lithuania-Serbia & Montenegro *97-86*


Lithuania plays this tournament we can say without starting 5. Jasikevicius, Macijauskas, Stombergas, Songaila and E.Zukauskas stayed home to practise by individual program. On the other hand SCG played without Dejan Bodiroga.

Ramunas Siskauskas, the new player of Benetton, was the best scorer for Lithuania with 31 pts (FT 6/7, 2FG 10/16, 3FG 5/7). Ksystofas Lavrinovicius (might be a Raptor?) scored 22 (5/7, 7/12, 3/5) and Dainius Salenga 13 points. 

Radmanovic scored 23 for SCG, Drobniak and Gurovic - 12 each and Nenad Krstic - 11.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Lithuania *93-90*

Italy-Lithuania 93-90 (22-19, 47-34; 67-62) 
*ITALY*: Radulovic 15 (6/7, 0/2), Basile 33 (3/7, 7/12), Soragna, Chiacig 9 (2/6), Bulleri 4 (2/5, 0/1); De Pol (0/1), Righetti 7 (2/3, 1/3), Mian 2 (1/2, 0/1), Cittadini 2 (1/1), Rombaldoni 12 (1/3, 3/5), Mancinelli 8 (3/5, 0/1), Garri (0/1). 
Coach: Recalcati

*LITHUANIA*: Ginevicius 10 (2/2, 2/2), Zukauskas 10 (2/2, 2/3), Serapinas 3 (1/5 da 3), Siskauskas 24 (2/3, 5/8), Javtokas 19 (9/12); Slanina 7 (2/5, 1/1), Lavrinovic 7 (1/2, 1/4), Kaukenas5 (2/3, 0/1), Salenga 5 (1/2, 1/3). N.e.: Jasaitis. All.: Sireika.

NOTES - Free Throws: Italy 18/24, Lithuania 9/13. Rebounds: Italy 28 (Chiacig 10), Lithuania 25 (Javtokas 10). Assists: Italy 7 (Mian 2), Lithuania 11 (Siskauskas 4). 
5 fouls: Ginevicius 39’52" (91-90).


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Italy-Lithuania *93-90*
> 
> Italy-Lithuania 93-90 (22-19, 47-34; 67-62)
> ...


Was Italy playing with strongest squad ? Lithuania is playing in this tourney without usual starting lineup ( Jaska, Macas, Stombergas, Songaila, Zukauskas). Is Italt game so bad or lithuanians second team playing so good ?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> Was Italy playing with strongest squad ? Lithuania is playing in this tourney without usual starting lineup ( Jaska, Macas, Stombergas, Songaila, Zukauskas). Is Italt game so bad or lithuanians second team playing so good ?


Pozzecco, Marconato and Galanda were on the stands to rest ....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy VS Serbia&Montenegro *72-83*

(25-19, 39-43; 55-60) 
ITALY: Galanda 18 (3/6, 3/8), Soragna 17 (2/4, 3/5), Marconato 4 (0/1), Abbio 8 (2/4), Pozzecco 3 (0/1, 0/1); Bulleri 4 (0/4, 1/2), Righetti 5 (2/3, 0/4), Cittadini 4 (2/2), Garri, Rombaldoni 9 (2/4, 1/3), Mancinelli, Michelori.
Coach: Recalcati.
SERBIA: Pavlovic 12 (5/7, 0/2), Krstic 13 (4/8), Cabarkapa 6 (1/4, 0/1), Avdalovic 4 (1/1, 0/1), Scepanovic 15 (2/2, 3/6); Radmanovic 10 (2/2, 0/3), Jeretin 4 (0/1 da 3), Popovic 19 (8/10), Vujanic, Milojevic (0/1), Ostojic (0/2). 
Coach: Obradovic


----------

